# Is anyone familiar with the DS Tech Rhinestone machine from Korea



## lahdhdc (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm trying to figure out if any one individual actually owns a DS Tech Rhinestone Machine from Korea. This is the one I mean. Rhinestone Machine 

We currently own 3 CAMS 1v6P and a Decor 4 head and need to increase our capacity. We will likely go with the cams but I am intrigued by this machine. It is ridiculously, almost unbelievably fast and the company seems new. Has anyone seen them at a trade show? Talked to them? Own one?


Thanks!


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

We have one here.

What do you want to know about it?

Their marketing manager has been here to our location, and we chat regularly. He spend a couple of days here, visited, showed us some settings, made sure we understood.

He keeps us informed as to any improvements/changes.

k


----------



## sky01 (Mar 12, 2012)

keith20mm said:


> We have one here.
> 
> What do you want to know about it?
> 
> ...


How has been your experience with the machine ? I have been told that its incredibly fast but highly unreliable. it breaks down often and is not compatible with Asian stones.


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

The machine runs fine. The feeders have been updated since purchase. DS-Tech's marketing manager visited here two days, applied the updates, showed us how to change the feeder plates and set them to properly feed.

Since that visit, we have purchased 10 more feeders in additional sizes, and have experienced no unreliability.

I have also written a number of pieces of software to create output files for this machine, using other non-Era design programs, such as Corel, Inkscape, and some others.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I own the dreaded decor. Looking for something more reliable. What is the pricing on these?


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

As I recall, right at 24k, includes ERA Hotfix 17.

Additional feeders are $400 per, plus some shipping from Korea.

Unit comes in a heavy duty shipping crate, exceptionally well padded, and bagged in a large humidity control bag, totally sealed.

There was also a large bag or two of stones, and some silicone paper.

Our unit came with a clear closing lid, and a USB flash drive with samples.

Where are you geo-located, roughly?


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

keith20mm said:


> As I recall, right at 24k, includes ERA Hotfix 17.
> 
> Additional feeders are $400 per, plus some shipping from Korea.
> 
> ...


How many feeders does it come with?
Dallas TX. Can you mssg me your contact info? I have a decor machine and it’s the Worst investment I’ve ever made.


----------



## jasmynn (Sep 16, 2011)

I sent you a mssg


----------



## keith20mm (Feb 2, 2018)

Machine comes with 6 feeders, you select the sizes you want to initially use.

You can purchase additional feeders, of course.

Machine comes with ERA Hotfix 17.

I left you a message.


----------



## uglovdkg (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello I know these are old posts but I recently acquired a Décor and didn't realize it had a bunch of issues can you provide with some sort of quick user training until I can get a class with them. You made some transfers for me before


----------

